# Does anyone here use the Amplified bible?



## 3John2 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just curious, I"ve been Reformed now for about 2 years going on 3. Prior to that I was Word of Faith/Charismatic. Anyways the Amplified bible was extremely popular especially if you were into Copeland. I haven't heard that translation used much in Reformed circles. Just curious if anyone else here uses it?


----------



## brymaes (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> Just curious, I"ve been Reformed now for about 2 years going on 3. Prior to that I was Word of Faith/Charismatic. Anyways the Amplified bible was extremely popular especially if you were into Copeland. I haven't heard that translation used much in Reformed circles. Just curious if anyone else here uses it?



See this thread.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry didn't know it had been covered. I personally love it. You were very blessed to have someone teach you Greek.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> Just curious, I"ve been Reformed now for about 2 years going on 3. Prior to that I was Word of Faith/Charismatic. Anyways the Amplified bible was extremely popular especially if you were into Copeland. I haven't heard that translation used much in Reformed circles. Just curious if anyone else here uses it?



I don't have one and have never used one. I have noticed that it does seem to be popular in Word of Faith/Charismatic circles. 

The Amplified Bible is a production of the Lockman Foundation, the same folks who brought us the NASB, and I think the Amp. actually predates the NASB.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 12, 2006)

I"m going to ask my pastor about it. I find it VERY useful for individual verses thought not for reading purposes. I also liked the Wuest New Testament.


----------

